# FileWriter write? Zeilenumbruch ?



## Dr.Dirty (23. Sep 2005)

Hy, ich habe einen FileWriter, der mir gefundene Fehler in ein File schreibt, doch leider alles nebeneinander. Wie mache ich nach einem writer.write."feherl" einen Zeilenumbruch ?  writer.write.????


----------



## The_S (23. Sep 2005)

1. "\n"
2. System.getProperty("line.separator");


----------



## byte (23. Sep 2005)

versuchs mal mit:


```
writer.write("\n");
```

sinniger ist es imo aber, nicht direkt auf dem filewriter zu schreiben, sondern so:


```
PrintWriter out = new PrintWriter(new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter("foo.out")));
```

dann kannst du mit out.println() einen zeilenumbruch schreiben bzw. deine strings direkt wie bei nem System.out mit out.println("My String") zeilenweise in die datei schreiben.


----------



## Gast (23. Sep 2005)

out.newLine() ist auch eine - genaugenommen die einfachstes - Möglichkeit;-)


----------



## byte (23. Sep 2005)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> out.newLine() ist auch eine - genaugenommen die einfachstes - Möglichkeit;-)



wenn du jetzt noch dazu schreibst, dass out in deinem fall nen bufferedwriter ist, dann kann man es so stehen lassen, wobei "einfach" sicher relativ ist.


----------

